
Complexity theory and limits of machine learning - marojejian
https://dataskeptic.com/blog/episodes/2017/the-complexity-of-learning-neural-networks
======
marojejian
Thought this was pretty fascinating. Apparently we can apply lower bound
limits to very general classes of machine learning approaches.

